
Ask HN: Game Development in HTML5, CSS and JavaScript - edimaudo
Just curious what peoples&#x27; thoughts on doing game development using HTML5, CSS and JavaScript.  I am interesting in learning more JavaScript by building simple games like asteroids, lunar lander and space invaders.
======
yanganif
It is a great way to learn JavaScript, especially if you are passionate about
the game. Here is a game, [http://tidal-flux.pw/](http://tidal-flux.pw/), I
build using React + Redux and D3 animations and the back-end I used Node +
Express and MongoDB for Database. With This Game I was able to further my
knowledge in those technologies. The source code is
[https://github.com/Tsunami273/Tidal-
Flux](https://github.com/Tsunami273/Tidal-Flux)

